# Happy Birthday DeejayDebi



## msmith (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi hope you have a wonderful Day.


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Debi!!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Debi, may your celebrating advance into the wekend!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

happy b-day debi, from another leo... hope today rocks for you & hoping to meet ya in summersville.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)




----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday...Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi! From one of the new guys on the block!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi!!! I hope you have a great day, and many more!!


----------



## joed617 (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi,  I hope you have a wondeful B'day.. 

Joe


----------



## ozark rt (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi. Let's see now, is this your 28th or 29th?


----------



## meowey (Aug 2, 2007)

Many happy returns of the day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi, thank you for all you do and I hope you have a Great day


----------



## salmonclubber (Aug 2, 2007)

happy birthday debi hope you have a great day


----------



## smokincowboy (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy birthday enjoy your day


----------



## short one (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy birthday, and enjoy your special day.


----------



## smokin for life (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Bithday Debi. Now how many little love smacks do you get.


----------



## doc (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy b-day Debi! 

Can you smoke a birthday cake?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have a great one!


----------



## dozer (Aug 2, 2007)

Have a safe and happy birthday Debi!!!


----------



## javajoe (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi, I look forward to soaking in all your vast smoking wisdom from one Leo to another. My B-day is tomorrow. Enjoy your B-day. Nice to be 18 again this year too, right?


----------



## chadpole (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Debi.....may you have at least 50 more...Ha!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2007)

Debi, Hope you have a wonderful day and may this be the best Birthday ever!!


----------



## brennan (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday mama Deb!


----------



## retired newbie (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi, Have a great Day!


----------



## iamrip (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi!


----------



## virgo53 (Aug 2, 2007)

happy birthday deb,

Who is using your smoker to supply you with your birthday "Treat"?
Mike


----------



## illini (Aug 2, 2007)

And Many More !


----------



## ultramag (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Deb!


----------



## keywesmoke (Aug 2, 2007)

Let me put my Happy Birthday on the big pile. Hope today's been great for you Debi and know that your posts and site have enhanced my knowledge!  Thank you!


----------



## jts70 (Aug 2, 2007)

happy Birthday girl I hope you have a GREAT ONE!!


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 2, 2007)

A special day for a special lady.  Hope you enjoy every  minute of the day and have many more..........................Happy Birthday.
Bill


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ms Debi, hope ya have a great day and many more!  Again, thanks for all your info and help.  Your the bestest!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Dawg


----------



## drinkdosequis (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi, and thanks for all the wisdom!


----------



## clyde (Aug 2, 2007)

Madam, please allow me the pleasure to be the first Pig to wish you a very happy birthday!


----------



## triple b (Aug 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Debi!!!!!!*
And many many more smokes!!!


----------



## smokyokie (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Debi!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'l hoist a chilly one in your honor this evening.....or maybe two........or three

Tim


----------



## squeezy (Aug 2, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Mom !    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

*Many happy returns to our resident cooking guru!*

*Hugs,*
*Squeezy*


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 2, 2007)

*couldn't a said it better myself Debi. By the way, are you 27 or 28 this year? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Terry*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for the nice messages! 

I am quite proud to say I am 53 and going on 25 or something like that! I've had a great day so far and all the folks at my new job gave me a cake and icecream which was wonderful and so unlike my old job!

To finish the day I have my great extended family here which I adore and hope to meet one day!

Hugs to you all!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mom


----------



## monty (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Debi!

Here's hoping that you enjoy your special day to its fullest possibilities!

Your presence here has been awesome and truly appreciated by all!

Sending you a big ole Birthday


SMOOCH!!!!!
 
Hats off to ya, Special One!

and of course!

Cheers!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 2, 2007)

Luv ya' Deb, you are the thin blue smoke in our beloved SMF...

Party hardy mom!


----------



## fudley (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi from another newby


----------



## beerivore (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Deb!!!  Hope your day was a great one!  


Ken


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy B-day Debi, i hope someone cooked for you tonite


----------



## low&slow (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Mom. Hope your day is as special as you are.


----------



## crawdaddy (Aug 2, 2007)

happy bday from todays rainy florida


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 2, 2007)

happy b-day again debi.  i'm saving some of that pastrami for summersville & should have my beer by then- thanx to you,you can taste "the learnins'" i got from you.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Debi.....AKA smokin meat mom...hope you had a great day !!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 3, 2007)

Hey my son finally remembered! Well he went to his myspace and I guess it told him but He called! Luv you guys and gals too!

BTW We had fatties and eggs and toast for supper. I don't eat in the morning but love breakfast food. I cooked! LOL


----------



## smoked (Aug 3, 2007)

happy bday debi!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 3, 2007)

HUGS


----------



## smokey steve (Aug 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Debi


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 3, 2007)

wb steve ltns


----------

